# Where to find good 5 gallon bucket lids



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

Anybody know where to get good lids for 5 gallon buckets cheap? I was planning on starting a bucket or two of chum this weekend. I usually get my buckets 6 gallon green pickle buckets from Jason's Deli for free when they have em, but they never have lids.
I would like to contain the stench to one corner of my backyard if possible so a good fitting lid is a must or momma and the neighbors might kill me.


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

I bought some lids for some of mine at tractor supply a few weeks ago. I think they were $1.50 or $2 or something. not too bad. I only needed a few. I couldnt think of anywhere but tractor supply, and they had them, but i dont know if you can find them cheaper than that.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

might try a contractor's paint store

local Gliddens always had'em


----------



## Pappagimp (Dec 14, 2006)

You might want to try home depot or Wal-Mart, I have found them at both places before about $2. If not you could always find them on the side of the highway!


----------



## 12lbtest (Jun 1, 2005)

You can usually pick em up at bait shops for 3-4 bucks.

12lb


----------



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks, I was just at Tractor Supply yesterday, didnt think to look for em there.


----------



## Sugar Land YAK (Jun 19, 2004)

*!*

Home Depot & Lowes have them.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Any donut shop will have buckets and lids. That's what all their fillings a icings come in. I usually pay the $1/piece.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Pool Supply / Service folks


----------



## BritishSlave (Aug 17, 2004)

Wal Mart has lids, look in the paint dept. I think they are $.98 each.


----------



## Hill Country Fishin (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm with Brad but different location. Whatburger will give you all the buckets and lids you can handle. The lard buckets are not reusable and they toss them out. have gotten them in corous all the way to New Braunfels...might get some wierd looks but hey..it's free.


----------



## Spechawg (May 21, 2004)

I know that you were looking for lids for buckets, but here's another alternative with almost zero smell. If you know of anyone that has a pool or someone that is in the pool chemical business, the buckets that chemicals come in have screw-on lids with o-rings. They work GREAT. I wouldn't try it, but you could just about put them in the house. Just a thought. I had a pool for 15+ years, the wife and kids loved the pool and I thought it was Christmas everytime we emptied a bucket of chemicals.


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

home depot


----------



## cookie (Oct 26, 2004)

walmart lids are to cheap i have replaced mine 2 times broke with a 35# kid sitting on it need a little durable lid


----------



## muleherder (Mar 7, 2006)

I get mine at Sundale donuts - bucket and lid for a buck. They may be 3 1/2 gal and not 5 or 7 but nice size for me


----------



## EGT Limited (Jul 30, 2004)

Pool supply, there is one on Louetta that gives them away.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

muleherder said:


> I get mine at Sundale donuts - bucket and lid for a buck. They may be 3 1/2 gal and not 5 or 7 but nice size for me


Yeah, Shipley's has gone to a 3-1/2 to 4 gal (says 40lbs on it) square bucket. But, the other donut shops I've seen still have the 5 gal.


----------



## Rog (May 27, 2004)

I get em from the neighbor when he throws them out 

They buy their laundry detergent in 5 gallon buckets.


----------



## fecoop (Feb 3, 2006)

anybody been to fire training ? those ansel buckets are perfect, have 'o'-ring seal for keeping powder dry & this keeps stinky in!


----------



## roadtrip57 (Sep 28, 2006)

Txpalerider is right on the money. i buy mine from shippleys donuts ,round and square 3 to 4 gallon are a lot easier to handle less weight and the lids seal great. they carry a 2 gal also. these are food grade and most of the time have been cleaned. most i have payed was about 1.50 sometimes cheaper.


----------



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

Appreciate all the info guys, will hit shipleys and the pool company after work today!


----------

